# Guest Rewards Program



## Railroad Bill (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello,

My wife and I are leaving in two weeks for a trip on the EB. Our first long trip on Amtrak. We have signed up for Guest Rewards and have our membership cards. Do we present these cards to the conductor when we board the train or does Amtrak just know to credit our trip? We will be picking up our tickets for the return trip to Chicago via California Zephyr at Sacramento. Again will we need to show those cards at that time??

Thanks for the help.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jul 9, 2007)

Railroad Bill said:


> Hello,My wife and I are leaving in two weeks for a trip on the EB. Our first long trip on Amtrak. We have signed up for Guest Rewards and have our membership cards. Do we present these cards to the conductor when we board the train or does Amtrak just know to credit our trip? We will be picking up our tickets for the return trip to Chicago via California Zephyr at Sacramento. Again will we need to show those cards at that time??
> 
> Thanks for the help.



The conductor will not need to see your Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR) card. As long as you gave the agent your membership number when you reserved your tickets, your account should be credited. Your tickets will have your number printed on them. If you did not provide your number to the agent, you may visit

www.amtrakguestrewards and submit a point request after your trip.

Have a great trip!

Mike


----------



## AlanB (Jul 9, 2007)

Bill,

Do you already have the first set of tickets?

If no, then call up Amtrak and have your AGR number added to the reservation. And either do the same for the tickets that you are picking up in Sacramento, or get the agent issuing the tickets to add the numbers, *before* he/she prints the tickets out.

As Mike said, if your number is on the tickets, then you should be ok. If it's not, then you will have to submit a missing trip report, and quite possibly will have to mail in copies of your tickets to get credit.

The conductor won't care if you have an AGR card. He/she only wants to see a ticket, and maybe a photo ID.

Ps. I'm moving this over to the AGR forum.


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 9, 2007)

Your number doesn't have to be on the tickets, it just has to be on the reservation. I once had an unreserved round-trip "quick ticket" (or whatever they're called) CHI-MKE, and the ticket agent didn't put my AGR number on there. A friend of mine that works for Amtrak was able to find my reservation in Arrow (even without a PNR printed on the ticket), added my number after I had already taken the trip (but before the trip would have posted), and the points posted a week or two later.


----------

